
Elon Musk wants to link brains directly to machines - godelmachine
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2019/07/18/elon-musk-wants-to-link-brains-directly-to-machines
======
LinuxBender
If we can't secure internet connected devices, then what assurance does anyone
have that this will be secure and private? Will companies put up billion
dollar warranties? Asking because recently there have been security
vulnerabilities in pacemakers. This is not where you want RCE's (remote code
execution), or in this case, remote patient execution.

~~~
docuru
I think they know that, but humans will do it anyway. And that’s sad!

